# hydro system



## wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

im makin a thread so everyone can tell what kind of system they are running and why the find it the best for them plus this thread will help me pick a system for myself lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2009)

Deep Water Culture. Simple and easy to maintain. Bucket,airpump and an airstone.:hubba:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello wesley,  Ebb & flow was funnest (4me), DWC easiest, both similar in results.  I'm now using coco/perlite + organics and getting a more natural tasting flavor with just slightly slower growth rate...not saying the flavor is better, it's a preference...some friends prefer the non-organic flavor.


----------



## D3 (Apr 29, 2009)

AeroFlo2, fast & productive. Also, it fits in my room perfect.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 29, 2009)

First grow, DWC easy so far, just having issues dialing in my nutes and ph.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 29, 2009)

i did one soil grow a few years back and im doing a DWC now.  ive never done hydro before so i figured i learn as i grow and i dont have too many expectations for harvest other than learning what NOTto do.

dont do aeroponics until your more expierenced b/c it is tempremental and not as forgiving as soil or hydro.

ive read up on Fogponics, it looks really cool, and to my understanding the ceramic disc that creates fog by vibrations can collect nutes in the solution.  i dont know how cumbersome it is when this occures but the guy at the hydro store said build-up would happen reducing its ability to create fog.  their fogponic was for carnivorous plants and they were using only h2o.

to determine what is best for you ask yourself a few ?'s.
how many plants do you want
are all your plants in flower at the same stage.  etc..having 6 plants harvesting 2 plants per month and replacing them with 2 more.  staggered harvest.  if so look up water farms.

good luck

SSH


----------



## wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

i dont mine harvest all at once i think it would be best at first i would like to beable to get a nice yeild tho every 3 months or so tho how many plants it takes really dont matter i just wanna learn more ways to grow i would like to try them all down the line its just the cost of the set ups but i got a litter of puppys coming so i got a bit extra to spend lol i want to learn from it also


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 29, 2009)

look at the DIY section for dwc, scrog.  The Hemp Goddess has a good thread.

how much weight do you need?  ive read that the holy grail is 1 gm per Watt.  im shooting for 1/4 gm per Watt.

SSH


----------



## wesley (Apr 29, 2009)

i would be happywith 1/2 or 1/4  per watt when workin it out im new to the hydro and the nmore i learn the better yeilds right  but what is the holy grail your talking about ? 1 g per watt sounds great


----------



## Pepper (May 1, 2009)

18 galon DWC 18"W x 16"H x 24"L holds 6 plants....... to me its by far the best of system of them all, no pumps, no timers, just 1 sinple air pump and 1 air stone. If you use another system besids the dwc and you lose power for a few hr's your plants will most likely be all done wile in a dwc system no need to worry because the water, nutes, and air are always available to the plants.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 3, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> i would be happywith 1/2 or 1/4 per watt when workin it out im new to the hydro and the nmore i learn the better yeilds right but what is the holy grail your talking about ? 1 g per watt sounds great


 
ive read in many places that growers strive for the 1 gm per watt.  im a noob so i called it the holy grail b/c i dont see that being attainable.  there is alot of expierence on this site so if anyone is close let us know.  

yeild is dependant upon the strain and environmental conditions.


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

so my best bet you think is a dwc can anyone recomend a good dwc system ? i was really think of a ebb and flow maybe a dwc is a good start tho thanks guys


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> so my best bet you think is a dwc can anyone recomend a good dwc system ? i was really think of a ebb and flow maybe a dwc is a good start tho thanks guys


 


DWC is the way to go. You can build your own in 10 minutes or less, just buy all the components and put them together, extremely simple. You must keep the temps in the system at 65 to 70 degrees at all times, that is very easy to do with an aquarium thermostat.

Hydro is much easier than soil, I have grown veggies in soil for over 20 years so I can speak from experiance.


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

so how do i make then or do you no of a link that can show me


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

in a hydro set up  i can get away with vegin for only a month right?


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> so how do i make then or do you no of a link that can show me


 

Very easy buy the size container you want to use the bigger the better because it will hold more water ( less ph flutcuation) you can buy a pastic bin or a cooler, on the lid cut the holes for the size baskets you want to use in the location you want to position your plants in, dril a small hole 5/16 or 3/8" on the lid so you can run the air line through, glue the airstone to the bottom of the tank in the center using aquarium silicone, 48hrs latter hook the air line to the air stone and the other end to the air pump, its that simple. With a cooler its much easier to keep the temps in the tank on point, so if you an afford 20 or 30 bucks for a cooler buy it versur the plastic bin. 

You should always run your system 24 to 48hrs before you add the plants that gives time for everything in the system to mix properly and get stabilized.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

losing power would kill your airpump feed.

Plants will not last long soaking in water with no air.

Its been proven time and time again, Ebb & Flow is the most effective way to grow hydroponically. If the power goes out, you will have time to supplement water/nutrients before the plants dry out, i would prefer this to DWC. DWC is a cool way of growing less plants i believe, but you want a lot of small plants with one main cola, this is sog, and ebb and flow is the preferred method for doing this.

Airoponics is the fastest way to grow, but a pain in the butt if you dont have it dialed.


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

so would you say a ebb and flow is better for a bigger yeild in a smaller space ?


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

but dwc is the easest to make any one that is running a dwc with good crops coming off  them could i hear a bit about you set up lights /nuts/and how long you wait to switch from veg to flower


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> so would you say a ebb and flow is better for a bigger yeild in a smaller space ?



umm. yeah, i would say so.

The thing about ebb&flow is this.

The roots recieve the MAXIMUM in ability assimilate oxygen. Reason being, hydroton is the only most effective medium.

Next i would say rockwool, but it retains more water then what i need it for, which is fast growing!

Ebb and flow is just so easy, im going with 30 plants in a 4x4 flood table with a 40 gallon res. 1000w light and proper ventilation.

I expect close to 2 lbs.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

wesley said:
			
		

> but dwc is the easest to make any one that is running a dwc with good crops coming off  them could i hear a bit about you set up lights /nuts/and how long you wait to switch from veg to flower



easiest?? sure they are all easy, but in the name of efficiency, DWC containers wouldnt really permit you accurately to keep as many plants as in ebb&flow.

and the way to grow the most with your available light is MORE plants GROWN smaller and brought to full term.

sure, each of my plants will only be about an ounce, but with thirty plants, well, you do the math.

I am judging my projected yield based on the fact that my clones will have a cola similar to the mothers orginal doner. 

Ill be trimming for single cola formation.


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

really that sounds great how long from seed to harvest ? this sounds perfect for me i have the lights i have  one 1000 watt and two 400s and i have vent fan i will just need to order the hydro set up can you tell me a good place to order one also what do you keep your res temps at and nuts i have only done soil and used foxfarm so not sure for hydro also anything else you think i might need to no thaks again


----------



## Real78 (May 3, 2009)

I am was thinking of going Ebb & Flow as well. I am doing DWC but still learning I plain on doing so later this year when i understand what I am doing.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

dwc was a good idea for me at one time, ebb and flow is easier, and im not even doing it. My res will sit outside of my tent, the plants will never be moved, except to reposition them periodically so they are all getting the same light.

Not to mention from Rooted clone to harvest i can bring the time down to 2 months exactly with the strain im growing using ebb&flow.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 3, 2009)

what type of cooler for $20-30.  im very interested b/c Thermoelectric Probes i found were clost to $200.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 3, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> With a cooler its much easier to keep the temps in the tank on point, so if you an afford 20 or 30 bucks for a cooler buy it versur the plastic bin.


 
Pepper, what kind of cooler for $20-30.  i need one.

ok.  thanks pepper


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

Like a beer cooler. Ice chest. Igloo.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

res temps arent relevant to a certain degree in ebb and flow, warm, cool, i hear it doesnt matter much.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2009)

In some places, the number of plants you have determine whether there is a mandatory prison sentence.  In some instances, it may be best to keep your plant count lower.

I use individual 5 gal DWC buckets.  I have a space that is 3 x 6.5' that is lit with an air cooled 1000 HPS.  I generally keep 6-8 plants in different phases of flowering at a time.  I have a separate vegging space.


----------



## wesley (May 3, 2009)

im in canada so i think im good i think its 100 but i always read you helping ppl in posted so i would love any help you can be to me how long from seed to harvest goddess? and whats the yeild like wqter temps ? thank


----------



## skallie (May 3, 2009)

He he he here i go again jbonez

i agree totally with what you say and i think you will achieve your desired 2lbs with ease so long as you 1000w hps reflector has the footprint for complete coverage of said area.

this said a good idea is too get the light as close to the plants as possible im sure you have read up on the distance-lumens thing and from experience nearer to plants fatter the buds.

personally if i did flood and drain i would even go overboard with the use of an airpump so even more air to root system ya can never get too much air imho.

as for aeroponics i have used both a 16 site and a 32 site all used for single cola type grows and although dialed in were a pain in the *** to top up along with the noise ffs who needs noise even with everything super soundproofed prior to use.

they got sold pretty damn fast i can tell ya.

lol

skallie


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In some places, the number of plants you have determine whether there is a mandatory prison sentence.  In some instances, it may be best to keep your plant count lower.
> 
> I use individual 5 gal DWC buckets.  I have a space that is 3 x 6.5' that is lit with an air cooled 1000 HPS.  I generally keep 6-8 plants in different phases of flowering at a time.  I have a separate vegging space.



good point THG, in my state it goes by plant weight, not plant numbers, so its a little easier for me to grow more plants.


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> He he he here i go again jbonez
> 
> i agree totally with what you say and i think you will achieve your desired 2lbs with ease so long as you 1000w hps reflector has the footprint for complete coverage of said area.
> 
> ...



replied!


----------



## viper (May 7, 2009)

im still dialing it in but im growing ! this is a modified waterfarm , i started this in a rubbermaid 6 site drip system and moved it to the waterfarm . i replaced the drip ring with a drip head so that it got fed down the middle just like the drip system . plus i can easily reuse the rocks without having to clean the roots away . i like it .


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 7, 2009)

Plant looks great.


----------

